# IBO Coumpound Unaided class shooters



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Does anyone on here shoot in the Compound Unaided class in the IBO??...Or, does anyone on here know anyone that shoots this class??...I have a couple Equipment questions, and figured that I might get some answers on here....Any info would help......Thanks in advance.......Harperman


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I shoot it locally (haven't had the funds to hit a triple crown or worlds), maybe I can help.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I am shooting MCU this year some of the time. I traded to an Oasis plus this year and just finished setting it up to shoot barebow class in NFAA comp. and shoot the IBO MCU. Love string walking and this compound thing adds a whole new challenge. Shoot RU in the trad class and now I am having even more fun!. Lets talk it up. Gar


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, fella's.....here is the two things that I am questioning.....The IBO rulebook says that the only thing allowed in the bow's sight window is the arrow rest, I got that part, but, I am wondering if a limb mounted clicker, such as the "Clickety-Click" would legal for this class, since it isnt in the sight winder, or anywhere near the line of sight period...The Limb mounted Clicker's are legal for Recurve Unaided, and it's basically the same rules otherwise, just a wheel bow VS. a recurve, in that string walking, face walking, no restriction on arrows, or stabilizers, etc..etc...are all allowed....I might have to call Ken Watkins, and ask Him to be sure.....Second question...Having looked at the past few years scores from the IBO shoots, I'm wondering what the top shooters are shooting for equipment, by this, I mean are the top shooters shooting a faster, more modern bow design, or are they shooting more "Old School", and using slower , softer cam or wheel bows, and String walking, face walking, that sort of shooting style and equipment...I have plenty of equipment choices for both styles of shooting ( bow designs), and wouldn't be scared to shoot the older, slower bows with wheels and Gap and String walk, but a Finger bow that shoots 275+ f.p.s., will not have much difference in Gaps between 20 and 30 yards....The Finger bow that I shot last year was clocking 290+ f.p.s., with a legal weight arrow, and I could have broke 300 f.p.s. with it legally, but just didnt feel like tweeking it out for the extra 10 f.p.s.....As it was, I shot 2 sight pins most of the spring/summer,, and ended up with just 1 sight pin for the last part of the summer...I have a couple of round wheel bows that will shoot in the 270's f.p.s., I'm thinking that if I can get an arrow tuned for a decent range Point on, that Gapping a tick high or low wouldn't be too bad.....I'm leaning heavily toward shooting R.U. class this year, but I wont be sure what's what for the shooting class that I will settle into until I actually start shooting some local 3-D's.....Pilotmill, did You shoot at Bedford last year with Jim Powell??.......Your profile pic looks familiar.......Thanks again, and Take Care.............Jim P.S......Regarding the Clicker.....The rule book doesn't say that Draw checks/Clickers can be used, but it doesn't say that they cant be used, either.....The Rulebook is pretty specific about this concerning the other "Sightless" classes, which leaves me wondering......Jim


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have no idea about clickers in IBO. As for equipment, whatever you shoot best to 30 yards. I know one guy that's using a Carbon Matrix and Fatboys for MCU and is one of those top shooters and he's pretty salty with that setup but I'm not sure on his aiming system (thinking gap but not sure).


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I am shooting GT carbon 400 with a 100g tip and shooting the mild cam thats on the Hoyt Oasis. I am string walking with not much of a crawl difference between 20-30 yards. I dont shoot a clicker with this set up but I dont see why you couldnt, no rule against it. Also the stabs are ok as far as I know. I just shoot a short hunter stab but thinking of going to the doinker. I shot with Jim at the Worlds a couple of years ago, great guy to shoot with. I am thinking of shooting RU in all the big shoots and MCU for fun around locally, I love the trad stuff. Anyway if you do call post up and let us know. I was wondering about a level as allowed in NFAA Barebow? I hate be putting an pulling stuff on and off the bow. Gar.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

pilotmill said:


> I am shooting GT carbon 400 with a 100g tip and shooting the mild cam thats on the Hoyt Oasis. I am string walking with not much of a crawl difference between 20-30 yards. I dont shoot a clicker with this set up but I dont see why you couldnt, no rule against it. Also the stabs are ok as far as I know. I just shoot a short hunter stab but thinking of going to the doinker. I shot with Jim at the Worlds a couple of years ago, great guy to shoot with. I am thinking of shooting RU in all the big shoots and MCU for fun around locally, I love the trad stuff. Anyway if you do call post up and let us know. I was wondering about a level as allowed in NFAA Barebow? I hate be putting an pulling stuff on and off the bow. Gar.


.....Gary, thanks for the info....Concerning the level, I wouldn't see why Ya couldn't use one, as long as it's not in the sight window...Like I said, the rule book says that nothing allowed in the sight window but the rest, but I dont see why the level couldnt be mounted on the riser somewhere other than the sight window, and still be legal??... I asked about the clicker, because have to shoot the clicker on my recurves, and Finger shooting compounds, or else I will not hold anchor long enough to aim and execute properly...I've got the 'Stank" on me, and so far my apparently feeble efforts to rid my self of it has been for naught....Just curious, what's your set-up with the Oasis??...Draw length, bow weight, arrow weight and length, and what kind of Gaps/point on do You have??...Reason that I'm asking is because I've found that even with my round wheel bows, long heavy arrows, and a high anchor, getting anywhere near 35 yards point on is pretty tough...I have an old ProTec with LX Pro limbs, I cobbled a set of old Hoyt Energy wheels on it, and it's a shooter, but at 60# draw weight and 28" draw, I'm thinking that I'll still need around 400 grain arrows, pretty much full length to get down close to 40 yards point on....I had a Hoyt Aspen with LX Pro limbs, and Accuwheels, what an easy bow to shoot that one was....Beautiful bow as well, the red marble color is pretty sharp....Thanks for the reply, Gary!......Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Supermag1........Thanks for the reply....What's the fella's name that's shooting the Carbon Matrix??...I've shot Fingers with some shorter bows, but that was with a sight,... shooting a light bow such as the Matrix, with the aggressive cam, and without a sight is pretty wild!.....What make/model are You shooting, Supermag??......Jim


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Jim The Carbon Maxtrix Guy's name was Mike Miller. Mike Barton and I shot 20 targets with him at Bedford in 2010. He had a 31" draw. There was hardly any twist in his string to try and get the draw close. He just let in rip.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

FDL said:


> Jim The Carbon Maxtrix Guy's name was Mike Miller. Mike Barton and I shot 20 targets with him at Bedford in 2010. He had a 31" draw. There was hardly any twist in his string to try and get the draw close. He just let in rip.


hey, Buddy!.....How ya been??...I see that ya shot good in Alabama....Nice!...I gotta get with You, I want some Proformance strings on my Hoyt....Maybe a couple other bows as well....I still have to decide which bow and shooting class I want to settle into...Still leaning heavily toward RU, but I dont know how my neck/upper back is gonna hold up.....I strung up my freakcurve last Friday,( I hadn't shot it since last fall, and I put a new rest on it).. eye-ball tuned it in the Dining room, and went to Ricks for Indoor 3D...I shot a 281...I'm still thinking that I'd like to sample the "Mojo" on that old 25" Radian that You have......L.O.L....You gonna be at A.O. tomorrow??.....Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

FDL said:


> Jim The Carbon Maxtrix Guy's name was Mike Miller. Mike Barton and I shot 20 targets with him at Bedford in 2010. He had a 31" draw. There was hardly any twist in his string to try and get the draw close. He just let in rip.


31" with a Matrix??......That thing musta been smokin' those arrows....can this fella shoot??....I'll check Him out on the IBO website.....Jim


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

He shot OK. He said he hadn't shot much in a long time. I think he shot alot of MCU way back. Yes shot good in Bama. No to AO, going to FL with the family in the morning.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

FDL said:


> He shot OK. He said he hadn't shot much in a long time. I think he shot alot of MCU way back. Yes shot good in Bama. No to AO, going to FL with the family in the morning.


be careful, and have a blast....Gimme a holler when Ya get back, if You get time.....Jim


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Harperman said:


> Supermag1........Thanks for the reply....What's the fella's name that's shooting the Carbon Matrix??...I've shot Fingers with some shorter bows, but that was with a sight,... shooting a light bow such as the Matrix, with the aggressive cam, and without a sight is pretty wild!.....What make/model are You shooting, Supermag??......Jim


Bill Hays is the one shooting the Matrix in MCU. He got 3rd at the Worlds, 2nd in the Triple Crown (won the 3rd leg).

I'm shooting a Mathews Triumph at 65 lbs, 65% LO and 29" DL. Using the regular Victory X-Ringers at about 425 grains in the mid 270 fps range.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Supermag1 said:


> Bill Hays is the one shooting the Matrix in MCU. He got 3rd at the Worlds, 2nd in the Triple Crown (won the 3rd leg).
> 
> I'm shooting a Mathews Triumph at 65 lbs, 65% LO and 29" DL. Using the regular Victory X-Ringers at about 425 grains in the mid 270 fps range.


Sorry different follow. I just shot with that guy. Didnt think two guys would be shooting a Carbon Matrix. My bad
Dave


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

FDL said:


> Sorry different follow. I just shot with that guy. Didnt think two guys would be shooting a Carbon Matrix. My bad
> Dave


No need to be sorry, we're just talking about different guys.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

I have shot MCU the past few years IBO. Last year there were 7 total in the class. At Erie there were 4 of us.
The clicker mounted on the limb is fine. A clicker mounted below the arrow vice above is fine.
We are looking for more shooters in the class. I hope you stick with it.
I know that at least 4 of us will be in Indiana in Jul. Hope to see you there.
Alan


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

USCG Barebow said:


> I have shot MCU the past few years IBO. Last year there were 7 total in the class. At Erie there were 4 of us.
> The clicker mounted on the limb is fine. A clicker mounted below the arrow vice above is fine.
> We are looking for more shooters in the class. I hope you stick with it.
> I know that at least 4 of us will be in Indiana in Jul. Hope to see you there.
> Alan


Thanks for the reply, Alan!....I am planning on setting something up this weekend, have to decide which bow, and all that...Maybe I'll see Y'all in Marengo Ohio, at the Third leg of the IBO N.T.C........I've been shooting a Hook since Winter, I'm pretty rusty...Take care!....Jim


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

Hope you make it. I will be hanging around the Rinehart booth so stop by. If you do shoot with us, bring your sense of humor. We tend to have alot of light hearted fun. Best bunch of people to shoot with in my opinion.
Alan


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

USCG Barebow said:


> Hope you make it. I will be hanging around the Rinehart booth so stop by. If you do shoot with us, bring your sense of humor. We tend to have alot of light hearted fun. Best bunch of people to shoot with in my opinion.
> Alan


Alan, at Bedford, I saw a fella shooting Compound Unaided on the warm up bags...He was shooting a red/chrome Hoyt , looked to be a Vantage Limited, was shooting Left handed, short stout fella, and was grouping His arrows pretty well....Real well, actually...I checked out Your scores this year, pretty good shooting for Unaided...Pretty good Finger shooting , period, actually.... What is Your set up??...And do You shoot Gap, Stringwalk, or ?????.....Thanks in advance.....Jim


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

That would have been Sam Stewart. He has won it all the past couple of years.
Great guy to shoot with. Like I said, we have fun. Hope to see you soon.
Alan


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

In IBO, do they have a class for someone that shoots a compound non-sighs fingers, without a clicker, 12" max stabilizer, no string or face walking? Basically shooting Trad. but shooting a compound bow not a long bow.
I would love to shoot at an IBO event, but I don't want to have to shoot against barebow shooters. To me it seems that the IBO unaided compound class is just a barebow class.
Don.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Mcu*

That is still the MCU Class. I am the only stringwalker. Everyone else has a high anchor or gap shoots.
I am also the only one with a long stabilizer.
We only get about 5 to 8 people at the Worlds so there is not another unsighed compound class.
If you want to shoot a compound unaided in IBO it will be with us.
The Trad class has more poeple if that is what you are looking for.
Hope you come shoot with us though.

Alan


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

USCG Barebow said:


> That would have been Sam Stewart. He has won it all the past couple of years.
> Great guy to shoot with. Like I said, we have fun. Hope to see you soon.
> Alan


Sorry don't mean to hijack this thread but ya'all just caused me to have a flashback.
Man I haven't seen Sam Stewart in years. Way back in the 80's I used to shoot with him in S.C.a lot. Back then Sam was one great shooter, used to beat the Freestyle guys all the time. He actually taught me to shoot gap using a springy rest on a ProVantage I bought when my shoulder blew up and couldn't shoot longbows anymore. I just purchased a used PV and started back shooting again I'll have to join up with ya'all sometime. Thanks for the memories.


----------

